
Rich residents who got SF street back will pay 12 cents a year in taxes - kqr2
http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Rich-residents-who-got-SF-street-back-will-pay-12-12402464.php
======
nsnick
This is all thanks to prop 13. If prop 13 didn't exist, housing prices would
be lower because people would sell and retire on their appreciated property
value in an area with a lower cost of living and fewer jobs. As it stands,
people who own houses in California feel like they can't sell because they are
getting such a good deal on their property taxes. If prop 13 didn't exist,
rents would be lower because people would be more likely to sell to developers
who would then build more apartments. The phrase "pulling up the ladder behind
you" comes to mind.

------
downrightmike
Wow, everyone in that story is a piece of shit.

